# TTC and MS



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi!

I don't know where to put this, TTC with Health issues looks like a good place.
Will try my luck and ask...anyone out there that is actively trying to conceive, either with IVF or naturally that has MS? To cut the long story short, we're a same sex couple, I am the "healthy" one but my body has a mind of it's own and I can't seem to get pregnant easily. My wife has multiple sclerosis and never wanted to carry but after we spend nearly 2 years trying with me she said she wants to try on top of me trying anyway.
The only problem is that the treatment she is on at the moment doesn't allow her to get pregnant so she will have to stop that and then be on something else.
We both fear a relapse epecially since she had a few before going on the new drug and those left her with a lot of problems.
She had the talk with the neurologist and there was no straight answer really but they didn't straight on discourage it.
I guess I want to know if there are other women...how did they find it? What meds they are on and even women that got pregnant and gave birth if they had more relapses, etc.
Any sharing will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry to know your story. I can't help with any advice, just wanted to wish you good luck xx


----------

